
The story of how a software is changing my sleep wake cycle - gh1
https://medium.com/broken-window/redshift-restored-my-sleep-cycle-50ee9a8d8a42#.xeqvxqqwu
======
masonic
You just posted this yesterday. Why did you change the title to something
_less_ specific?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13796675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13796675)

